# how to boot from USB & format C



## uguess (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone

My HP vista is corrupt on C drive. It will not install Windows 7 from scratch when i boot up from Windows 7 dvd. It gives error.

Hence

I want to boot up with USB. Format my C drive. Then boot up with my windows 7 and install the operating system.

This will preserve my D Data storage Drive.

I did create a bootable USB drive however it will come up with drive letter c and it wont let me format C. How can i boot up with USB and format C.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

What is the error that you are getting?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

hello uguess pls. try this link:

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/bootusbflash.htm


----------



## uguess (Oct 28, 2009)

Windows 7 loads up and then gives me below error.

/windows/system32/config/system

Status 0XC0000098

Windows failed to load because the system registry file is missing or corrupt.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. check out and compare your computer specs here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-system-requirements-hardware-rc,7701.html


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

If your computer meets the requirements of Windows 7, and your 7 DVD is not scratched and can load on another HDD, then you can just boot off of the 7 DVD and choose to Delete the Partition, and Create a new Partition and Format that Partition NTFS, and you are at square one. Or you can download kill disk and burn the image to a CD and boot off of that CD to format the drive before installing 7.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is this what you see on the screen?....ntoskrnl.exe missing.

Error 0XC0000098 pertains to this - ntoskrnl.exe


----------



## parulsc (Sep 19, 2009)

here you go, simple solution for ya =)

http://win7usb.blogspot.com


----------

